# Allen Iverson at Point Guard: what do you think



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Discuss


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

It will be good because it will limit his shots. Also he wont have too much trouble blowing by some of the really bad defensive PG's. Last time he played PG he was a 20 year old rookie, now he is an 8+ year NBA veteran that knows how to win. 

The only thing that could be bad is if he doesnt work hard enough in practice to learn the new offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's ready for the move. It will prolong his career. And he's got the athletes on the team to run with.

AI's point guard skills have gotten underrated. But that's what he started out as.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Last year Iverson's most overrated stat was his assists, because his turnovers also ballooned. If he can keep the TOs down, I'm all for the move, he's never been as selfish with the ball as people make him out to be. 

It's just on the court he loses faith in people pretty quick when they either don't shoot, or shoot garbage.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Last year Iverson's most overrated stat was his assists, because his turnovers also ballooned. If he can keep the TOs down, I'm all for the move, he's never been as selfish with the ball as people make him out to be.


Thats true, I agree with that. AI needs to recognize that like an NFL QB, a PG's main responsibillity is to take care of the ball.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Probably better than Marbury and right behind Kidd.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If they can push the tempo with Dalembert, Iggy, Willie Green and Thomas on the wings for him, I think he can really thrive (especially assist wise). He will still be called upon in the clutch and the best thing about it, is with him at PG, there will be an extra scorer on the floor most likely.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

A hard working veteran to work with all the new young players they have acquired in recent years. AI will be more focused because they can no longer rely on Snow to direct the offense. I think he will be great. They will be much more fun to watch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think he will suprise people at the PG spot.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

With Snow gone it looks like they are counting on AI to be the point. I'm looking forward to seeing how he does. I wouldn't be surprised if he avged 8 assists per game.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I think AI can flourish at the point. He's just got to get the turnovers down some.
There's no doubt he can get the assists, but he's got to limit the turnovers and hit guys where they can be effective.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

AI's a very talented passer, and I'd like to see him at PG. Then again, I still don't know if he has the mentality (or health) to be a full time PG. We'll see.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I've always said as Allen gets a little older, his body starts to deteriorate, and he loses some of that quickness he would move back to the point guard spot. 

I didn't expect it to happen this soon, but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> AI's a very talented passer, and I'd like to see him at PG. Then again, I still don't know if he has the mentality (or health) to be a full time PG. We'll see.


If nothing else, I think his body is at that stage where he would rather share the ball if he can, rather than take the beating he's been taking.

I'm glad to see that so many people do recognize his passing abilities. Because he is an excellent passer. His turnover tend to come because teammates aren't ready, or he is a little to ambitious with his passes.

But he could have a really interesting second career as a point guard. That could really add a lot of years to the end of his career.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Personally, I think it'd probably be the best move, but if AI isn't ready to return to the PG spot yet, a backcourt of John Salmons and AI is still good and they might be able to utilize those two at Guard and use an AI and Green backcourt when Allen wants to distribute. I think he'll enjoy passing more with a more youthful and talented supporting cast. He's shown he enjoys it during all star games, so hopefully that can translate over to playing with the 76ers.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

he can do the job i remember the All-Star game last yr. when he made a couple of Alley-Ops (sp?) to Vince.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think he will struggle early in the year, but as time progresses and he starts to trust his teamates, he'll do very well.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

He's going to need some practice


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> He's going to need some practice


This is a correct statement if I ever heard one. With him running the Point the team definitley is going to need to know where he will be on the court and hes going to have to find out where his teammates strenghts and weakness are and exploit them.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The argument is often made, in his support, that he takes so many bad shots because he doesn't have anyone particularly good to pass it to.

That's a pretty bad mentality for a point guard.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think he could definatly thrive at the PG postion, he now has a lineup of atheletic people around him. 

AI/Green/Iggy/Thomas/Dalembert

Thats a pretty good lineup for the East. If KT plays this year like he ended last they have a good front court. I expect Iggy to get about 14/5/3. Who knows if Iggy works on his J this summer maybe 16-18. Iggy could definatly challeng OKafor for ROY, he has all the tools.

6ers will be dangerous in the future.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm surprised so many people think he will do well at the point.

I happen to agree, but I would have guessed that it was a minority opinion.

He needs to have teammates that can pass as well - in part to get him the ball in catch and shoot situations, so he doesn't ALWAYS have to create his own shot.

Iverson is one of those rare athletes who transcends conventional ideas about positions. In some ways, it won't make that much of a difference. He already has the ball in his hands most of the time. He already leads his team in apg. 6.8 last year, 7th in the league if he played enough games to qualify. 5.5apg in each of the previous 2 years.

I suspect most of the turnovers are a result of over-aggressive drives, moreso than bad passing.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

AI can play some time at point guard but it wouldn't surprise me if the 76ers choose to play Salmons and even Iggy there. He should move to the pg spot though if his health becomes a factor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a correct statement if I ever heard one. With him running the Point the team definitley is going to need to know where he will be on the court and hes going to have to find out where his teammates strenghts and weakness are and exploit them.


Sam Cassell never practices.

C'mon man. We're talking about practice????


----------

